# Daughters Muzzleloader Buck



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

We hunted the usual places the first couple of days, but there were no bucks to be found, just a lot of does and fawns. Last night, we drove up the canyon to a higher elevation and found a couple of young bucks sparring with each other. I told my daughter to pick one and shoot. 70 yards broadside she took aim with the open sites and boom! neck shot and down he went. She got the spike. The 2 point came back to check on his sparring partner while we were field dressing. The deer she got last year on the muzzleloader hunt was 182 yards, and another neck shot with open sites. Her new nickname is "Neckshot".


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Its all about the memories, and you've made some good ones. I'd rather eat that buck than any +3year old 4pt.


-DallanC


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats to you and your daughter!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Congrats to neckshot!! Looks like a tasty buck. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Hooray Neckshot! Good job!


----------

